# Started Phenibut



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

So I started Phenibut on Friday evening. I took it twice on Saturday and twice on Sunday. Then I took it last on Monday morning. I want to take a break now so my tolerance won't build up.

I started slow on Friday, taking 750mg. I took a total of 1.5g on Saturday. I didn't notice a whole lot on Saturday, so I increased the dose to 1125mg on Sunday morning. I definitely felt better on Sunday. Then Sunday night I took 1.5g. I also took 1.5g on Monday morning. I felt really light headed on Monday, so maybe I took too much.

I hope to wait until at least Friday before I take anymore. Phenibut seems to help a lot though. Anybody else taking Phenibut that wants to share their experiences?


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

your taking too much. Tolerance builds insanely quick. You must only take it once every 2 weeks or so to start out. 250mg is good to start out at. If you feel nothing increase to 500mg. IF taken properly it will completly eliminate anxiety for up to 6 hours. If taken wrong it will make you feel drunk and dizzy. Not in a good way.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Panic Prone,

Thanks for the advice. Do you take Phenibut once every two weeks? Are you taking anything else?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I hate to sound like counselor Mackey from South Park, but be careful with unregulated drugs, mmkay?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for your concern. I will try to attach some of the research I have found, so you can tell me what you think about it.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I can't post a link to the article, but "Pharmaceutical Chemistry Journal" published an article titled "Fenibut, a New Tranquilizer" in 1976. (Note: "Fenibut" is sometimes used instead of "Phenibut")

According to the article,

"Fenibut is a compound with low toxicity. Its LD(50) on intraperitoneal injection was 1000-1200mg/kg in mice and 900-1000mg/kg in rats.

On extended administration to laboratory animals fenibut caused no changes in the composition of blood and urine and did not impair the functions of the liver (sugar, bilirubin, and transaminase content) and of the kidneys (residual nitrogen level). It was established that there were no changes in the morphological state of internal organs, thyroid and adrenals."

The article also suggested a dose of 0.3-0.5g three times daily. That is 0.9-1.5g per day. No serious side effects were noted, although occasionally nausea and weakness were observed. Over 1000 patients were studied.

I don't know how the safety compares to benzos. Perhaps Phenibut is not regulated because of its relative safety? Also, it certainly helps that Phenibut is not addictive.

Any thoughts people?


----------



## pjmc (Jan 11, 2006)

"I don't know how the safety compares to benzos. Perhaps Phenibut is not regulated because of its relative safety? Also, it certainly helps that Phenibut is not addictive. "

You are correct that it is MUCH safer than using conventional benzo meds. However, phenibut can have a BAD withdrawal phase if you take too much and/or use it for long periods of time. 

It is recommended to only use it up to 3-4 times a week if possible, spread out.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

pjmc,

Do you use Phenibut? Can you tell us more about your experience with it? Thank you.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for digging up some reading material! Even if I can't access it I have some ideas now, and I have the LD information from your citation. So, that's good. 

I'll do more looking if I get some time.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I haven't been able to find any other accessible research. For some reason I got the whole article for free before, I'll keep looking.


----------



## pjmc (Jan 11, 2006)

Hope this info helps people.. found it on bulknutrition.com, which is where i get my phenibut from.

On a personal note, I have been using phenibut on and off since March/April and have seen great calming effects from it. It helps the stress of work bounce right off me.. and really helps with anxiety, especially talking with coworkers.

Here's the info I found:

"Effects of phenibut

Anxiety reduction. Phenibut is effective in many animal models of anxiety, although there is often dependence on study conditions. In cats classified as "anxious" or "passive," phenibut reduced the fear response and increased aggression in a confrontational situation, while it had no effect on aggressive cats. In normal cats, it lead to "positive emotional symptoms" [2]. In mice, phenibut increased social behavior [9]. In rats, phenibut decreased some of the physiological responses to stress, including the elevation of glucocorticoid levels [10]. Phenibut has also been reported to decrease the fear response caused by electrical stimulation and counteract the anxiogenic effect of the beta-carboline DMCM [2, 11]. Studies in rats examined the behavioral properties of phenibut when it was administered locally into different parts of the brain, and it usually lead to a reduction of anxiety in one or more models [12-16].

The results of animal models don't always pan out in the real world, however, phenibut has a mechanism of action similar to that of many drugs which are known to reduce anxiety in humans. Animal studies have compared the profile of phenibut to diazepam (Valium), which has pronounced anxiolytic properties, and piracetam, which has weak anxiolytic properties. One study found phenibut had a tranquilizing effect similar to, but weaker than diazepam. It also caused sedation and muscle relaxation (whereas piracetam did not), but again these effects were weaker than those caused by diazepam [2].

In Russia, phenibut is commonly used to treat many neuroses, including post-traumic stress disorder, stuttering, and insomnia. In double blind placebo-controlled studies, phenibut has reportedly been found to improve intellectual function, improve physical strength, and reduce fatigue in neurotic and psychotic patients [2].

Nootropic effects. Although phenibut does not meet all the requirements of a nootropic, it does have many similarities to piracetam. In mice, phenibut causes significant improvement on the passive avoidance test [2]. In this test of memory, animals are put in an undesirable area (such as a lighting situation or height from the floor that that species dislikes), and then given a negative stimulus (such as a shock) when they exit that area. Their ability to stay in the original area reflects how well they remember that if they exit it, they will receive the undesirable stimulus. Phenibut also improves performance on the swimming and rotarod tests and antagonizes the amnestic effect of chloramphenicol [2]. It also has an antihypoxic effect, a trait commonly seen among nootropics [17]. However, in one study, phenibut was ineffective in the water maze and shuttle box tests, while piracetam was [18]. Other research supports the idea that phenibut has nootropic activity similar to that of piracetam, but not as strong [19]. Nootropic activity has also been reported in humans [2], but it was not specified whether these were healthy adult humans, and they were probably elderly or psychiatric patients.

Another trait phenibut shares with nootropics is neuroprotection. Multiple animal studies have indicated that phenibut administration increases resistance to the detrimental effects of edema on mitochondria and energy production in the brain [20-22]. Phenibut also normalizes brain energy metabolism changes caused by chronic stress [23]. It was found to prevent changes in plasma electrolytes caused by cerebral injury [24]. Phenibut also protects dopaminergic neurons, and improved the condition of patients being treated with antiparkinsonic drugs [25].

Other effects. Phenibut has anticonvulsant activity against some drugs or conditions, but not others. It also potentiates the action of some other anticonvulsant drugs, and has been used to treat patients with epilepsy [2]. Phenibut has been reported to reduce motion sickness, and used in the treatment of alcohol and morphine withdrawal [2, 26]. One study indicated that phenibut increased resistance to heat stress and improved working capacity in humans [27].

Some studies indicate that phenibut has anti-arrhythmic properties in humans [28-29]. It also has other cardioprotective properties [30-31]. Finally, phenibut showed promise in experimental models of gastric lesions [32-33].

Side effects and suggested use

Phenibut has low acute toxicity. Reported LD50s (dose required to kill 50% of laboratory animals) are 900 mg/kg i.p. in mice, 700 mg/kg i.p. in rats, and 1000 mg/kg in rats (method of administration not given) [2, 34]. Chronic administration of 50 mg/kg did not have teratogenic effects in rats [34]. In clinical studies, no signs of toxicity have been reported, and side effects are few. Some report drowsiness, but this effect is not nearly as likely or severe as with benzodiazepines [2].

One should be aware of the potential for drug interactions when taking phenibut. In many cases, it will decrease the threshold dose and potentiate certain actions of a drug. It amplifies some of the effects of anesthetics (ether, chloral hydrate, and barbiturates), diazepam, alcohol, and morphine [2, 35-36]; it would also presumably have an interaction with related drugs, such as other opiates and GHB. In contrast, taking phenibut with some other drugs, such as stimulants, will more than likely just blunt their effect.

In humans, the plasma half-life after a 250 mg oral dose of phenibut is 5.3 hours, and most of the administered drug is excreted unchanged [2]. Reported dosages used in clinical studies range from 250 to 1500 mg daily, usually divided among three doses [2, 37]. Feedback indicates that the ideal dose may be in the higher end of this range.

Tolerance develops to many of the effects of phenibut, although it is reported that it does not develop to the nootropic effect. The first signs of tolerance may be seen within as little as five days. For this reason, it is commonly used for one to two week periods, or dosage is increased by 25-30% after two weeks [2]. This makes phenibut ideal for short periods of stress or anxiety, but not ideal for chronic use. It is possible that taking only one dose daily may partially reduce the development of tolerance."


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. That is one of the studies that I am trying to get the full text for. How much and how often do you take Phenibut?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Panic Prone said:


> your taking too much. Tolerance builds insanely quick. You must only take it once every 2 weeks or so to start out. 250mg is good to start out at. If you feel nothing increase to 500mg. IF taken properly it will completly eliminate anxiety for up to 6 hours. If taken wrong it will make you feel drunk and dizzy. Not in a good way.


I just don't see the value in something you can only take once a week.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

pjmc said:


> "I don't know how the safety compares to benzos. Perhaps Phenibut is not regulated because of its relative safety? Also, it certainly helps that Phenibut is not addictive. "
> 
> You are correct that it is MUCH safer than using conventional benzo meds. However, phenibut can have a BAD withdrawal phase if you take too much and/or use it for long periods of time.


Has this been studied in clinical trials?

My problem here is, I'm not finding many studies inolving humans and anxiety. The article by bulk nutrition (http://www.bulknutrition.com/i64_Phenibut.html ) repeatedly references one study regarding human consumption, phenibut, anxiolysis, and tolerance. (It uses it for all those things.) Looking up that study, I found that it dealt with rabbit responses to light, or something. No full text so I couldn't say if there was more to it or not. Hmmm.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Thunder said:


> Panic Prone said:
> 
> 
> > your taking too much. Tolerance builds insanely quick. You must only take it once every 2 weeks or so to start out. 250mg is good to start out at. If you feel nothing increase to 500mg. IF taken properly it will completly eliminate anxiety for up to 6 hours. If taken wrong it will make you feel drunk and dizzy. Not in a good way.
> ...


I agree, has anyone tried taking it everyday? Does it stop working entirely?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Caedmon said:


> pjmc said:
> 
> 
> > "I don't know how the safety compares to benzos. Perhaps Phenibut is not regulated because of its relative safety? Also, it certainly helps that Phenibut is not addictive. "
> ...


Don't you wish there was more free access to research? I guess they have to pay the bills, but there is so much good information that could help us!


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

First I would like to point out that there are already several existing threads dealing with peoples experience with phenibut. In fact at the time of writing this there are two others on the front page with phenibut in the title. If you do a quick search on this site you will find lots of info on it.

A quick recap of my experience:
I take it 2x per week at doses of .5 to 1g. For me it is the magic bullet drug. It solves my problems with no side effects. Yes, it is annoying that I can only take it a few times per week, but it is the only thing I have ever tried that works like this. At least it does provide the two good days.

When deciding how much and how often you want to take it, please keep in mind that *Phenibut is a drug!!*. Things like Fish Oil, B vitamens, and choline are true supplements. They are found in the food you eat every day and if you decide to be crazy and take 10x the recomended amount it probably won't be too harmful. But Phenibut is not like that. Look at peoples reactions to it. Almost everybody has a powerful reaction to take it. Some are good experiences some are very bad, but they are normally very strong.

Do lots of research. Figure out what the dangers are. Decide if the risk/reward is right for you. *Start small.* Treat this like it is a drug you recieved from the doctor because it is just as powerful as many of them.

To Caedmon:
You seem to be very interested in Science. Of course this is a good thing, but you can not let it make you afraid to act. The fact is that the science of brain chemistry is still in its infancy. Not only do they not know if these drugs work they don't really even know how to go about testing to see if they do. And then you have to deal with the problem that everyone is different. If you look through peoples posts describing their problems it will become obvious that we all have a different set of problems.
If you are low in magnesium/calcium/or B vitamens you should take a vitamen.
Maybe your brain uses to much choline.
It could be a psychological problem that can be resolved with behavior therapy.
Or it could be a serotonin problem that paxil would help.
For me the only things that have ever provided any relief have had some GABA connection.

I know that it sounds dangerous, barbaic, and stupid but (at this time) the only real way to get results is to just start swallowing pills and see what works and what doesn't. 
Just try to be careful while doing this.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

matthew,

Thanks for the information! I have read every post that has Phenibut in it. I just am trying to get some additional information. Thank you!


----------



## mariners216 (Aug 11, 2006)

FearNoMore said:


> So I started Phenibut on Friday evening. I took it twice on Saturday and twice on Sunday. Then I took it last on Monday morning. I want to take a break now so my tolerance won't build up.
> 
> I started slow on Friday, taking 750mg. I took a total of 1.5g on Saturday. I didn't notice a whole lot on Saturday, so I increased the dose to 1125mg on Sunday morning. I definitely felt better on Sunday. Then Sunday night I took 1.5g. I also took 1.5g on Monday morning. I felt really light headed on Monday, so maybe I took too much.
> 
> I hope to wait until at least Friday before I take anymore. Phenibut seems to help a lot though. Anybody else taking Phenibut that wants to share their experiences?


I haven't read the rest of the thread yet, but here's my experience with Phenibut.

When I take it, it works GREAT-no anxiety, little bit of a drunk/buzzed feeling, but without the loss of motor control, etc. When I take it, I take about 2.25g-that seems to work the best. Any more and there's diminishing returns. I can only take it once a week or so. If I take it before a week has gone by, there's hardly any effects.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

mariners216,

thanks for the information!


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm thinking about taking Phenibut daily for awhile to see what happens. I have heard of some people taking it long term without any tolerance issues. Am I crazy to want to try this? If/when Phenibut stops working can't I just stop taking it for a while?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

As far as caedmon's question about clinical trials go, I believe he has a good point. It is difficult to just experiment willy nilly with different substances, with only antidotal information to go on. I do believe that clinical trials have been done, but I can't get my hands on any of them. It sure would be nice to get more information about efficacy, dosage, tolerance, etc. Without those studies though, I can just experiment on my on, and hope others will add their owns experiences here.

Thank you all!


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

It's impossible to know what's working properly in our brain. All we can tell if we are low on basic vitamins/minerals. There's no way to measure nerotransmitters in the brain. It's all theory. I feel i'm low on GABA production because of what in theory it's actions do. Also because when I take gaba agonists they work. I've tried aceytlcholine, serotonin, dopomaine, ext.. pre cursors and nothing works like gaba precursors.


----------



## polkadot (Jul 29, 2006)

Panic,
What Gaba precursors do you take?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

FearNoMore said:


> Don't you wish there was more free access to research? I guess they have to pay the bills, but there is so much good information that could help us!


Yes! I really don't have the money to pay $15-25 for an article. If you're near a research university they often have the hard copies of these journals although it takes some effort to go and find it, make a photocopy, etc.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

polkadot said:


> Panic,
> What Gaba precursors do you take?


valerian, kava kava, L-theanine. L-theanine is the best of the bunch but is very expensive for the right dose.

Check out a supplement called gaba calm by source naturals. It has glycine which has effects on gaba in the brain but also can be a carrier for gaba cause it crosses the blood/brain barrier.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Caedmon said:


> FearNoMore said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you wish there was more free access to research? I guess they have to pay the bills, but there is so much good information that could help us!
> ...


Caedmon,

Thanks for the tip! There may be a library around here that I could use, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Artie said:


> Without going into my experiences with Phenibut (I did that in other threads), add it to orange juice to lessen the horrible taste of it.


I agree, orange juice mixes quite favorably with Phenibut, although I haven't tried it in anything else.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's what I decided to try:

I took 750mg of Phenibut Friday night and 750mg again on Saturday morning. Since then I have taken 750mg every morning and evening. I will continue to do this to see what happens. If the Phenibut stops working, then I will stop taking it for a while. So far, the Phenibut seems to continue to work. I still have anxiety, but I haven't gone into panic since Friday night. I think that's how I will judge if it stops working, if I start panicing again.

Anyhow, this is my very unscientific Phenibut study.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Update:

So it has been six days now since I started taking 1.5g of Phenibut per day. I am starting to get nervous about tolerance building up, but so far it hasn't. I have not had any of my panic attacks, so I think that is success. I will keep updating for anybody who might be interested.

By the way, I stopped taking Theanine for now, but I am still taking 500mg of DMAE per day, when I remember to take it that is.

I tried Phenibut in Lemonade and I could hardly tast it. The bitter and salty flavor of Phenibut mixes very well with the sweet and sour taste of Lemonade. Anyhow, I just tried that because I ran out of orange juice. I have gotten quite accustomed to the Phenibut and usually mix it with just a few ounces of juice now.

I am not noticing any side effects right now.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

So I'm still taking Phenibut, and it is still working well. Actually, I don't want to get too excited, but it is working very well so far. I just hope it continues, most people say you build up a tolerance, but I don't feel any kind of tolerance building so far. I changed my source for Phenibut for price reasons. I found a place on the internet that sells it for $33.95 for 100g. I looked up the address and it was nearby my work. So I called and they said I could pick up the medication and save on shipping. So I picked it up, and they were nice. I'm rambling now, so I'll just sign off. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the updates, FearNoMore. I am very interested in this drug. I just started taking choline and 5-htp this week, but I'm not noticing any effects at all really except possibly a slightly more relaxed feeling early in the day after I take it. Phenibut looks very promising to me. Do you know what stores sell it? I can't find it on GNC. Also are the results diminishing at all or have you built absolutely no tolerance? Does it make you social or just relaxes you? Thanks.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting, I was wondering if anyone was really interested. Phenibut is really more like a drug than a supplement, I don't know why you don't need a Rx. It is somewhat hard to find, I have only found it over the internet. http://www.bulknutrition.com sells a small amount so you can try it out. It is cheaper at http://www.discountanabolics.com. I have only ever found it at weight lifting type websites. It's all sort of strange.

I have not noticed dimishing results at all with Phenibut, so far (2 weeks). You have to be careful, if you take too much it will mess you up, so I am told. I started off very slow and had no problems, a bit of a nauseous stomuch in the very beggining though. The affect of Phenibut is somewhat subtle, but don't let that fool you, it is a very powerful drug. You don't feel drugged like on Klonopin, but it reduces your anxiety markedly. It doesn't make me more social, but I am able to socialize easier, because my anxiety doesn't hamper me nearly as much.

I hope this helps.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I was feeling pretty good last night so I tried not taking my evening dose of Phenibut. That was a mistake, I felt okay for awhile but eventually started feeling really strung out. So I took the Phenibut, but it takes a couple of hours to work. By that time I was so tired that I just went to bed early. I felt better again in the morning though, and I am back on my normal Phenibut schedule.

I hope that wasn't withdrawal from the Phenibut. Hopefully it was just my anxiety coming back. Anyhow I won't abruptly stop the medication again, I'll taper off if I want to slow down or stop.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

So still no signs of tolerance?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

No, I have stayed at the same dose (750mg twice daily) and am still getting the same effects.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

I took phenibut again today. You may have read some of my posts on here about it. I took 5 weeks off because my tolerance got so high. I'm here to tell you that it does go back down. It workded very well today, almost like the first time.

My best advice is to only use it when you anticipate a higher than normal anxiety situation (giving a speech, making a presentation, meeting new people, ... or you just want to have a great day) Anyway, if I take it in the morning it actually lasts into the next day. I have been experimenting with this for almost a year now (next month).


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Seph,

Thank you for the information. How much do you usually take?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Well,

I suppose I should stop taking Phenibut for awhile to give my body a break, but I really want to see how long I can keep feeling good taking Phenibut everyday. I just checked, and it is hard to believe that I have been taking this for one month today!

I feel that the Phenibut has made a big difference in my life. If it stops making this difference, then I will stop taking it for awhile. It is hard for me to imagine getting along without it. I just hope that isn't dependence speaking.

Anyway, I'll just keep going with my experiment. I'll keep posting about it as long as I have people watching.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

What changes have you noticed in your life? Anything you can quantify or is it more a general good feeling?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I haven't had any panic attacks since I started the Phenibut. That was going to be my test to determine when the Phenibut stopped working. Not all my anxiety is eliminated all the time, but I have been able to socialize more. I have had more periods of just feeling good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you think I should get the powder or capsules? Also have you started taking it again?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

daaaaave,

Sorry for the delay in responding to you, but I wanted to properly address your questions. I use the powder because it is easier to get and saves money as well. I would definitely measure it out with a measuring spoon, so that you get the dosage correct.

I actually did not stop taking Phenibut as of the time of your post. I decided to try to stop last night though. A bit of recent history...

On Saturday I woke up and felt the strung out feeling again. I started thinking this was perhaps a symptom of tolerance starting to build up. Maybe the strung out feeling is simply my anxiety starting to come back.

Anyhow, on Saturday I took about 500mg in the morning and felt terrible until about 2:00. At 2:00 I decided to take my evening dose early. Also, I increased my evening dose to 1g. I felt better about an hour after taking the evening dose.

On Sunday I took 1g in the morning and 1g in the evening. I felt better on Sunday, but not real great. At that point I was sure that tolerance had begun.

On Monday, I took my 1g dose in the morning, but decided to try to stop Phenibut for awhile. I decided to replace the Phenibut with Theanine and DMAE. So I took 250mg DMAE and 100mg Theanine on Monday afternoon.

My strung out feeling came on strong about 6:00pm on Monday night, but I didn't take any Phenibut. I was very exhausted the rest of the night and went to bed early at 9:30, instead of my usual 11:00pm.

I was very nervous this morning about having the strung out feeling but I actually felt ok. I took 250mg of DMAE and 100mg of Theanine this morning and it is working for now. I'm thinking I will try to stay off the Phenibut for a couple of weeks at least.

I hope all this information is valuable to some people.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I tried taking 500 mg earlier this morning, but didn't really feel anything. In the evening after my classes I took an additional 1g, and still didn't feel that much different. I'm a bit disappointed because I read many positive reviews on other sites, claiming it made them become more social. I'll try taking some more tomorrow, still keeping my hopes up.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

FearNoMore said:


> Seph,
> 
> Thank you for the information. How much do you usually take?


1/2 teaspoon (1,480 mg per my container), that would be roughly 1.5 grams.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Inane,

It took me a couple of days to notice a difference. Of course, it may not work for you, but I do think it is too early to say. The best way to tell if it is making a difference is to test it out, by getting into a social situation and seeing how you do. Good luck!


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I have decided to stop taking DMAE for awhile. It worked for a couple of weeks, so maybe I just built a tolerance to it? I am thinking I will go back on Phenibut in a couple of weeks. Then I can try cycling between DMAE and Phenibut every two weeks. I need to find something to cycle with Phenibut.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

FearNoMore said:


> Inane,
> 
> It took me a couple of days to notice a difference. Of course, it may not work for you, but I do think it is too early to say. The best way to tell if it is making a difference is to test it out, by getting into a social situation and seeing how you do. Good luck!


Oh hey, you're right! This morning, about 2 hours before class, I took 1.5g of it, and I felt totally calm during my seminar, where usually I would feel jittery and nervous. Another thing I noticed is that I wasn't afraid to face people, and even made some small talk without overthinking about what I'm saying. I also felt a lift in my mood throughout the day. Even though I felt calm, I still had to make an effort to be social, but it seemed a lot easier after taking it, because I was able to feel laid back while talking. Anyways, I'm glad I tried it out, I'm interested in other supplements as well now, maybe to combine w/ phen.


----------



## moon37 (Feb 27, 2006)

Is this something I can take when I am having an anxiety attack?

When I have auditions, my anxiety goes up to a whole other level most of the time...depending on how bad my SA is...

So it would be useful for such a situation.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

moon37,

Phenibut may be useful for you on an occasional basis. You do need to keep in mind that it takes about 2 hours for Phenibut to take affect. You might consider trying it a few times, so you can get the dosage down and find out if it works for you.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I have been off of Phenibut since 9/18, so it has been 9 days. On 10/6 I am going on a trip and I want to feel good for it, so I probably will go back on Phenibut on 10/5. At that time I will have been off the supplement for about 2.5 weeks. This will be a good test to see if that is enough time for my tolerance to go back down again.

In the meantime, I am only taking Theanine now. On Monday I increased my dosage to 600mg. I took one 100mg pill six times during the day, spread out evenly. This was helpful, so on Tuesday I tried taking 200mg three times during the day. This seemed to be even more helpful so I think I'll keep that up. 

Apparently the FDA recommends taking no more than 1200mg per day. I have also read not to take more than 200mg at once, and to not generally exceed 100mg per hour. Based on this, I take 200mg and then wait at least two hours before taking any more.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Yesterday I had to work late and I took my final dose of Theanine in the early afternoon (200mg dose, totaling 600mg for the day). The Theanine was wearing off later, so I took 200mg more at 5:00pm and it really helped. Later at home, I decided to take 200mg again at 7:30pm.

So I took 1000mg of Theanine throughout the day yesterday. It is really helping me a great deal.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

On Thursday I took 800mg of Theanine total. I am trying to take more on an as needed basis. Today I took 200mg so far. It looks I should be able to take less today, maybe just 400mg. I am looking forward to getting back on Phenibut though, but I am very pleased with my results from Theanine.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Are you using theanine pills? I only have the powder, so I have only tried taking it as one dose in the morning. I've never had results with it, like I have said before.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I am using the capsules. It is suntheanine by NOW. I didn't notice a whole lot taking only 100mg at once. Taking 200mg at once was the key for me.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I have been doing pretty well taking 400mg per day of Theanine. I am only taking it as needed, but I have needed 200mg in the morning and then 200mg again in the afternoon.

As far as Phenibut is concerned, I will take it probably on the 6th. I don't think I'll have internet access until 10/16, so I'll have to hold off on updating until then.


----------



## afboy143 (Oct 10, 2006)

what exactly is Theanine doing for you? Making you more social? Giving energy?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

afboy143,

Theanine helps to calm me down. It does not make me more social directly. However, I do find it much easier to socialize when my anxiety is lower.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

I took Phenibut daily from 10/5 until 10/20. On 10/5 I actually felt dizzy and out of it. But on 10/6 I felt wonderful, that was the best day I have had in a long time. I don't think I will take Phenibut for so many days in a row anymore though. The effects tapered off pretty fast, and the withdrawal on 10/20 was bad. Even now, three days later, I don't feel right yet.

Meanwhile I went back on Theanine, but the store didn't have the NOW brand I usually buy. I got Jarrows brand instead, and I don't feel any positive effects from it. I didn't think there would be a difference since both use Suntheanine. I had my wife pick up NOW brand today, so I will try that again tomorrow.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

The NOW Theanine does seem to be working better than Jarrows so far. I noticed the NOW has 100mg of decaf green tea as well as 100mg of Theanine, could that possibly be the difference?


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

I have always heard that green teas are good for anxiety.

So just to see if I have the basic facts correct. You took it at 750mg doses 2x a day for about 40 days, then it gave you the strung out feeling. And the only noticable side effects/withdraw symptoms was that strung out feeling and being tired. Correct?

How bad would you say that strung out feeling was?
Where you taking anything else with the Phenibut?

Also have you heard of/tried a supplement called Picamilon I have read on different sites people comparing it to Phenibut.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I started taking Phenibut this past week. The first day that I took it, it made me feel so drowsy and out of it. I felt like I was intoxicated and my mind was really cloudy. It wasn't a very good feeling at all. I took 750 mg again this morning, and I don't feel drunk like I did the first day that I took it, but I do feel very relaxed. My mind still feels pretty cloudy though, I'm going to keep taking it and see what happens.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

matthew said:


> I have always heard that green teas are good for anxiety.
> 
> So just to see if I have the basic facts correct. You took it at 750mg doses 2x a day for about 40 days, then it gave you the strung out feeling. And the only noticable side effects/withdraw symptoms was that strung out feeling and being tired. Correct?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delay in responding. That is correct, I took 1.5g total daily for over one month. I believe the strung out feeling is withdrawal from the supplement. I would say the withdrawal is probably comparable to coming off of Klonopin. It is not fun, but it lasts a few days only. I wasn't really taking anything else with the Phenibut.

I have heard of Picamilon, but have never tried it before. Is that gaba fused with Niacin? Or am I getting it confused with gabapentin?

Thanks


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Softy785 said:


> I started taking Phenibut this past week. The first day that I took it, it made me feel so drowsy and out of it. I felt like I was intoxicated and my mind was really cloudy. It wasn't a very good feeling at all. I took 750 mg again this morning, and I don't feel drunk like I did the first day that I took it, but I do feel very relaxed. My mind still feels pretty cloudy though, I'm going to keep taking it and see what happens.


Thanks for posting your experiences with Phenibut. I have decided to only use it one or two days at a time, with a week or more of time off before repeating. I need to experiment with the dosage so I can know what to expect exactly. I would like to use Phenibut as needed for important meetings or other highly stressful situations.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

How long do the effects of Phenibut last?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Phenibut lasts a long time, usually about 24 hours I think.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I just took my first dose (760mg) this afternoon. Within a half an hour or so, I started to get the giggles. This reminded me of the short eurphoric effects of Lexapro. Now, a couple hours later, I'm beginning to feel a bit drowsy. It's probably due to my erratic sleeping schedule, but I wouldn't be surpised if the Phenibut factors in. Anyway, I'm pleased with the effects. However, I wish the intensity would last longer. I'm considering taking a dose (or two) everyday.


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

After reading all the posts about this phenibut, I decided to try it. I did 750 mg in water and within maybe a half hour or so I felt great. This was at about 4:30 this afternoon and it's now 10:24. At first I felt the slightest bit of nausea but it was very mild and not bothersome at all and it passed without me even noticing. I did feel much more social - or, at least being social didn't bother me like it usually does. I struck up a conversation with the checkout girl at the food store. Something I usually do not do. 
So, this stuff is pretty good so far.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

This stuff is amazing. I've been taking one 760mg dose everyday (since I started), and, well, life is great! It beats dealing with all those nasty side-effects from SSRIs and benzos. And it's easier on the wallet.


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

How long have you been using phenibut, Restless?


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Almost 5 days. And I'm thinking about telling my psychiatrist I'll no longer be needing her services.


----------



## silverleaf (Aug 9, 2006)

Is it safe for a person under 18 years of age to use phenibut?


----------



## afboy143 (Oct 10, 2006)

So is it agreed that the general starting out is 750 MG in the morning and a 750 mg dose later if needed?

How do people take it? I got a bottle of PRIMAFORCE PHENIBUT 250 mg caps.

Whats the tolerence like on this?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

start off slow, it might make your stomach quezy. It seems like 500mg is good to start with, you can always take more later. Tolerance builds very fast for most people. Good luck!


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Started Phenibut*



silverleaf said:


> Is it safe for a person under 18 years of age to use phenibut?


There really has not been enough Scientific study to conclude that it is safe for anyone to take. I would definitly not feel comfortable giving this to a child.


----------



## sloanick (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow fearNoMore I'm so glad you've done all this work with phenibut. I've been reading all night (lol it's now 3:40AM) this has been really helpful. thanks. I'm checking out those sights where you can buy it. Was just wondering, did you get "1fast400"? if not what do you get?


----------



## fourshadoh (Feb 3, 2009)

i have to advise, as effective as phenibut is, it is a very potent and potentially dangerous drug, and must be taken cautiously. as with any central nervous system depressant it can must be taken responsibly after much research. 
lowest effective dose possible.
cannot be taken ongoing (ESP every day!)
only effective for severe panic attacks/temporary relief

too many people die (especially in there sleep from suppressing their respiratory function from CNS depressants) from gaba agonists and such


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree. I think I'll stick to Kava and Benzo's before I give this one a try. I just can't find any info on this one. Sounds interesting though.


----------



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

anything better than Phenibut ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

When I tried phenibut I noticed a seem a little more calm but only moderately. I think benzos help me much more.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.ktbotanicals.com/phenibut-p-6847.html

Did anyone try this Phenibut?


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

i tried phenibut and it works great for me too but tolerance quickly develops and therefore i only take it a few times a week.


----------



## c0ry (Jan 24, 2009)

Ugh... I just took this last night for the first time (took about 800-900 mg, not even a particularly high dosage) at about 7:30, and felt absolutely nothing. But today, I woke up with a horrendous hangover and nausea.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

@ c0ry How long did you take it before going to bed? Phenibut takes about 3-4 hours to kick in. And it can last several hours after that. I like to take 1.5g and then 3-4 hours later a few hundred mgs more. Try taking a little more next time. I have heard people getting hangovers but I never have. I usually take Piracetam and Choline with Phenibut.


----------



## c0ry (Jan 24, 2009)

That night, I went to bed around 2 AM. I tried Phenibut again on Saturday, but this time I took 1.5g of it, and it was in the morning. I felt a little "high" I suppose... there was slight blurring in my vision and I felt more confident than normal. I wouldn't say it made me more social and I actually did experience some amount of anxiety (I was working as an assistant teacher in a classroom of 50 students, so I guess it's understandable). In order to prevent a hangover, I drank lots of water and gatorade throughout the day. Sunday morning I woke up with a slight headache, but it was not bad at all.


----------



## declmem (Mar 11, 2009)

I use 2 grams of phenibut every other day right before bed. For me it is better than Ambien at giving me a good night's sleep.

The morning after, I have a kind of "afterglow". Very pleasant, and I feel pretty good for the entire day.

The effects of phenibut for social anxiety diminish so rapidly that I can't use it for that purpose, though I would like to. But for sleep it is fantastic.

I've never experienced any of the negative effects people talk about. No hangover. And if anything it enhances cognition the day after. Kinda makes me wonder if there is a major difference between brands.


----------



## IllogicallySound (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hello, All.*

Hey there folks.

I recently figured out that I've been suffering from social anxiety / generalized anxiety for quite a few years now. Honestly, I thought that it was "normal".. and that everybody felt the same rushing adrenaline pulse and racing thoughts wondering what person standing in front of me was thinking of me, etc.. Obsessive thoughts, you name it. I guess I'm a textbook case.

One of my biggest triggers of extreme anxiety / panic attacks is anything dealing with a medical proceedure or medical setting. I've always had a problem with it.. one day I was riding in the car with my wife.. discussing some irrelevant "what if" scenario I was worrying about at the; of course not realizing I was doing it just as I always did. She mentioned that I really needed to be on xanax or some similar med. (She's an RN -- sees this stuff all the time).

Anyways, I haven't been to a doctor appointment other than a quick trip to medstat in about 12 years -- mainly due to my strong anxiety over medical proceedures.. needle pokes, blood drawing, etc. I did end up making an appointment to see a dr. for it, but it won't be for another month and a half, so I need to find something to help in the meantime that is natural and LEGAL. lol.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

Which brings me to the topic of Phenibut. I've read numerous forum threads and medical articles on it, and it appears that it might work well for me.. but I've also realized that I'll need to rotate it with some other natural stress / anxiety suppliment.. most likely will be 5-HTP, which I've also done extensive research on.

Yesterday, I went and ordered a bottle of both online. My plan is to take phenibut 2-3 days a week.. not exceeding 1.5 g a day.. and on the off days, take a combo of 5-HTP and Valerian Root. I'll gladly report my findings here.

Any tips / advice / comments are totally welcomed and encouraged. I'm glad to have found a place online for people like me suffering from generalized / social anxiety!


----------

